# Sepos 2015 (4/24 - 4/26)



## eOrchids (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey all,
The Academy of Natural Sciences of Drexel University will host The Southeast Pennsylvania Orchid Show this year between 4/24 - 4/26.

1900 Benjamin Franklin Pkwy, Philadelphia, PA 19103

Hope to see you guys there. 

I will be going on Sunday.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2015)

I will be there Friday. Paintball tournament Sunday.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2015)

Nyeric, I have to work all day Friday. Ideas about how to get your book back to you?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2015)

Next time. Enjoy. Don't get my book into any crashes! oke:


----------



## Denver (Apr 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Next time. Enjoy. Don't get my book into any crashes! oke:



Ouch! Low blow...


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2015)

Actually it works better than airbags, but the paramedics had to cut it into ribbons so they could treat me

I was able to put some scraps together so I had something to read during the many hours in the waiting room and X-rays, cat scan etc


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2015)

Did your concussion and ensuing brain damage result in you being able to read German!? :evil: If you're going to SEPOS later can you pick up some plants that Cheyenne is bringing for me?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2015)

I just look at the pretty pictures (there are a lot) and the name captions underneath 

Also, official descriptions are in Latin oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh OK, . 
Did you see the 2nd question?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh; I guess that I can, depending on when she'll be there


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 23, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Oh; I guess that I can, depending on when she'll be there



*HE* should be there on Saturday.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay, we need to have another icon on our posts to show if people are he or she, I haven't hadn't time to keep track of everyone lately


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Um..


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2015)

I apologize if i mistake, nowadays I don't have time to go through threads, usually I see a title and just type in a reply. With my older phone I have older tapatalk and it doesn't show people's signature files or certain web links, so if someone's real name is there I never see it. I very rarely have time to turn on my computer and look through threads. As it is I'm checking and trying to type on my phone at 4:45am! So I hope people have a sense of humor and I apologize ahead of time! :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2015)

Not gonna happen for me. Wife has other plans for us................


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

Some idiot left his camera at home as he left for Philly in the wee hours of the morning. These are some shots from my cell phone, and I will try to post some more tomorrow. Met some fun people, discussed having a NYC show again, went ot dinner with Ben Ooi and a friend...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

If anyone sees Cheyenne Miller there let him know I will mail the money instead.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice displays, pictures are fine too


----------



## Ray (Apr 25, 2015)

I was only there for about 20 minutes yesterday, dropping off plants for a customer and picking up a load from Ten Shin Gardens (keep an eye on our list in the upcoming days - no slippers, phal species and vandaceous only).

Turnout looked good for only being open 15 minutes, and the vendors had lots of goodies.


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2015)

excellent displays!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice displays. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jayfar (Apr 26, 2015)

Next year the show is April 1-3 and moving to the Greater Philadelphia Expo Center in Oaks, Pa. I was loving it at the Academy of Natural Sciences these past 3 years because it's only a 25 minute walk from my home.

I was surprised that Piping Rock wasn't there this year (they were listed in the show flyer). Seed Engei cancelled too, as the dates conflicted with other shows in Calif. and Japan.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2015)

I was at the show yesterday. It was small but a good show.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2015)

Phrag. Boule Bay





Phrag. rothschildianum





Fritz Schomburg - 82 pts


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Eric Y. What did you buy!?  The Fritz Schomburg actually looked better prior to judging. I have to dig up the list of other awards and try to post more photos, especially of the excellent SEPOS display, later.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Eric Y. What did you buy!?  The Fritz Schomburg actually looked better prior to judging. I have to dig up the list of other awards and try to post more photos, especially of the excellent SEPOS display, later.



A lot of Paph species, 2 Phrags species, dendrobium species and cattleya hybrid.

What did you come out with NYEric?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Lots more than that!  I'll post later. I left a nice Phrag. Jason Fischer there; that, if Helen Hirsch/Mount Prospect Orchids has in a few weeks, I will buy.


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

Ray said:


> I was only there for about 20 minutes yesterday, dropping off plants for a customer and picking up a load from Ten Shin Gardens (keep an eye on our list in the upcoming days - no slippers, phal species and vandaceous only).
> 
> Turnout looked good for only being open 15 minutes, and the vendors had lots of goodies.
> 
> ...



Tetraspis C1! I've been looking for these!

Thanks Ray!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2015)

Addicted!


----------



## Marco (May 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Addicted!



Yes i know.....i have issues


----------

